# Working on a Bowie



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 13, 2016)

Going to make this one as a wedding gift. I love the raindrop pattern. Fixing to be 15" of pure terror! Thinking about adding a blood groove on each side but i think it will take from the weight I want? Any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (May 13, 2016)

I say leave it as is, outstanding blade! Tony


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2016)

The blade is a dynamo - just awesome. I'm not a knifemaker but those small hidden tangs always scare me when I see them even though it has the threaded reinforcement thingy (what is that part called a tang rod?). I would want more tang meat in the handle myself but I am a knife-making igmo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 13, 2016)

it is 1/4" all thread rod,I silver soldered it in place you will not pull it apart! You could go with a single piece of billet....15" long and pay twice the amount for it and just cut off 1" on either side then take a threading tool and thread it yourself.


----------



## ironman123 (May 13, 2016)

Waiting to see that beauty finished.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 13, 2016)

Another thing i forgot to mention above is the extension of the blade where the handle will go up to flush with the guard. It is an inch long and 1/2" deep, I will use a re-enforced rivet to hold the handle more securely, if this is what you are talking about....


----------



## Wildthings (May 13, 2016)

That is sweet! Jack are you making the Damascus or buying billets and stock removal?


----------



## robert flynt (May 13, 2016)

I all ways opt for over kill by mig welding flat bar on to the end of a short tang then a short all thread to the end of that for the pommel. Have seen them fail because the, almost 1200 deg to do soldier joint can mess with the integrity of the short tang. It will for sure be blade heavy. You might consider making a false tang to add handle weight and make it look like a full tang. This will also make it a little more balanced. Making fullers will help balance but I prefer not to do them.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 13, 2016)

BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 13, 2016)

The more I think about it the more i am apt to cut the all thread off and go for a full tang, I have some pieces of billets I cut off that are nearly 7/8" wide i could mig them together. Thanks everyone for the advice and Wildthing I buy the billets and do the shaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 14, 2016)

That is going to be one incredible Damascus bladed knife when you are finished! And one amazing gift! For the groom or bride? Chuck


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 17, 2016)

"For the groom or bride? Chuck" Hope it is the groom...LOL


----------



## Jim Beam (May 17, 2016)

DAYUM JACK PAPPY LEWIS THAT IS ONE AMAZING BLADE YOU GOT GOING THERE! NICE WORK!


----------



## Strider (May 24, 2016)

Any progress?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 27, 2016)

Got it finished.....ended up being 18" of mean cuttin' mosheen....headed to a new home....handle is Ironwood from the Sonora Desert with Mule deer guard and butt with brass pommel. Made the sheath from a weight lifters belt and the back of an old Boone Bowie Knife sheath that was burnt on the front side.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Strider (May 31, 2016)

I got what I wanted :) Thanks for the photo! Great sheath! I like the handle shape very much


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2016)

Pappy you've just sort of quietly snuck up on everyone - your skills are growing so fast I can't keep up with it. I need to go back through your past projects when I get a chance.


----------



## Strider (May 31, 2016)

Aye, it's like watching the movie list from your favorite actor/actress! 

Kevin, is that a P51 in your avatar?


----------

